# Hedgie butt?????



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

heres the strangest thing i dont know if this is a butt or tumor or fat?? heres the pic


----------



## Chewy (Aug 29, 2008)

It could just be fat, like hamlocks. Its around both legs and it looks like hamlocks so I'm pretty sure its fat.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

whats hamlocks?


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

hamHocks ..... fat thighs.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

oh okay :lol: are you all sure thats it??


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> oh okay :lol: are you all sure thats it??


nope.....i'm not a Vet.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

im really scared for her. :?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Tumours don't usually happen in two exact same spots on different sides of the body. It looks like fat and the position she is in. She looks to be a big girl in other pictures you've showed so I'm betting it's just fat.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

yeah she is HUGE!! and i think its fat to.


----------



## dribean (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree that it's probably fat, but the best thing to do would be to call or go to a vet =3


----------



## Du5tin Nea1 (Nov 19, 2008)

What a fattie, eh?  I'm just kidding!


----------



## fivekilometer22 (Sep 4, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> heres the strangest thing i dont know if this is a butt or tumor or fat?? heres the pic


I'm sorry but I couldn't help but laughing really really hard. This picture is hilarious! (Well, as long as it's not a bad thing that is!)


----------

